# Dance with who brought you!



## montego (Oct 4, 2018)

Dragging ass. Feeling beat down. Tired. No energy. Food is low. Carbs are non existent. Not sleeping much. Body fat is pretty low. Sweating like a pig from tren and on edge all day.

Guess what.... It's fucking leg day. Fuck me. Really? Why does leg day have to always fall on the days you feel the WORST!? I dunno... Maybe I'll go in and get a good pump and call it a day....

No. You don't pussy out. You think you're putting yourself through the fucking grinder to half ass a day and not get better? Man the fuck up bitch.

You pushed heavy fucking weights, ate your ass off and were meticulous all year to add a ton of lean tissue just to go in here and get a pump? No.

Fuck no.

Get your ass under the bar. Stack the weights on.... Keep going.... You have more in you. Last session was 495*9, 6..... YEAH but I didn't feel like shit.... Put the weight on there and stop being like every other scrawny fuck who never goes anywhere! You think switching up and doing pump sets when you're supposed to be loading is gonna help you!? What got you here!? Heavy weight...... Yeah! That's right! Now don't fuck it up cause you're feeling sorry for yourself. When you're at the end of the road and you think you could have been better, THIS is the time that would have made you better. This time and every other time you could have pushed and been miserable for an hour to be proud of what you did for the rest of your life. Don't short yourself. Don't doubt yourself. Give whatever you have and then give MORE. You have MORE! YOU have to find it though. It's not going to lay itself out at your feet like a virgin on prom night. You gotta fight and hurt for this.

Now go fucking train and when you're done, you have more in the tank! Get it!


----------



## grizz (Oct 4, 2018)

Get it brother! I know exactly what you're talking about. My best training comes from days like that. It's taken me years to know when I'm about to get hurt or just being a pussy, but manning up when I want to wimp out is the way to get it down.


----------



## striffe (Oct 16, 2018)

grizz said:


> Get it brother! I know exactly what you're talking about. My best training comes from days like that. It's taken me years to know when I'm about to get hurt or just being a pussy, but manning up when I want to wimp out is the way to get it down.



I am the same and my best training days are ones were I had to push that extra bit. They are also the most rewarding after you leave the gym because of how you felt beforehand.


----------

